# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  [S] Hướng dẫn cấu hình cơ bản và đấu nối biến tần Mitsubishi E500 series vào NcStudio

## solero

Em sẽ cố làm 1 series những biến tần đã cấu hình rồi post lên đây để cho các cụ chưa biết cấu hình tự chọt

#1: [S] Hướng dẫn cấu hình và đấu nối biến tần LS-iC5 vào NcStudio
#2: [S] Hướng dẫn cấu hình cơ bản và đấu nối biến tần Mitsubishi E500 series vào NcStudio


*1. Cấu hình thông số biến tần Mitsubishi E520 đầu vào 3 phase 200-240VAC cho động cơ 220VAC-400Hz*



Cách dùng các nút trên menu xin anh em tự mò nhé. Cấu hình theo thứ tự từ trên xuống dưới.




> Chú ý: Nếu mua biến tần cũ nên reset hết các parameter về mặc định để cấu hình từ đầu (factory reset):
> 
> ALLC: reset parameter nhận giá trị:
> 
> 0: Không reset
> 1: Reset tất cả các parameter


*Các parameter cơ bản* (bắt buộc phải cấu hình):

P.18: 400 (High speed maximum frequency - tần số cao nhất, đặt theo tần số ghi trên động cơ)
P.1: 400
P.2: 0
P.3: 400 (Base frequency - tần số cơ bản, đặt theo tần số ghi trên động cơ)

*Parameter gán tần số (Hz) theo bậc* (có 7 bậc tương ứng trên NCStudio các bác có thể thay đổi tùy theo nhu cầu):


P.6: 100
P.5: 150
P.24: 200
P.4: 250
P.25: 300
P.26: 350
P.27: 400

*Thời gian tăng tốc/giảm tốc*

P.7: 5 (Thời gian tăng tốc)
P.8: 10 (Thời gian giảm tốc)
P.20: 400 (Tần số tính cho tăng tốc/giảm tốc)

*Parameter điều khiển:*

P.79:2 (Gán chức năng điều khiển và nhận tần số từ chân mở rộng. Khi đó STF: quay thuận, RL/RM/RH: 3 chân đk tần số)
Chú ý: parameter này để giá trị là 2 thì không cài đặt được. Phải để giá trị là 1 mới cài đặt được.

*Một số parameter mở rộng cho bác nào thích vọc vạch:*

P. 244: 1 (0: Quạt quay liên tục / 1: Quạt quay khi motor RUN)
P. 192: 99 (Khi có lỗi relay sẽ đóng báo cho controler biết để dừng hệ thống)
P. 192: 0 (Cài cho relay trên biến tần đóng khi motor quay (dùng để chạy máy bơm và quạt két nước)


*2. Đấu nối vào ra*


STF trên biến tần nối vào SD trên biến tần
RL trên biến tần nối vào chân 12 trên card NCStudio
RM trên biến tần nối vào chân 13 trên card NCStudio
RH trên biến tần nối vào chân 5 trên card NCStudio
SD trên biến tần nối vào GND trên card NCStudio

Tàm tạm vậy, trên biến tần còn vô vàn thông số, chức năng để có thể áp dụng cho từng như cầu khác nhau.

----------

cuong, cuongc8x, elenercom, Gamo, hieunguyenkham, huyquynhbk, linhdt1121, Minh Phi Nguyen, QuyND, trungga

----------


## cuong

woa! . "kem" yêu thương , "kem" huyền thoại. h aha ha / cảm ơn bác "kem"

----------


## Gamo

Oi, em iu bác Kem!!!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác kem cho em hỏi mình đặt* P. 192: 99 (Khi có lỗi relay sẽ đóng báo cho controler biết để dừng hệ thống)
*
Thì mình đấu nối chân nào trên biến tần với Estop của card vậy bác?

----------


## solero

> Bác kem cho em hỏi mình đặt* P. 192: 99 (Khi có lỗi relay sẽ đóng báo cho controler biết để dừng hệ thống)
> *
> Thì mình đấu nối chân nào trên biến tần với Estop của card vậy bác?


Dùng chân C và A hoặc C và B tùy config ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

Các bác cho em hỏi.
Em cài con E520 như hướng dẫn, đã reset hết thông số. Nhưng nó ko nhận lệnh từ nc, thử chuyển về chế độ pu thì nó chạy nhưng chỉ max 61.63hz.
Em đã kiểm tra dây nối bằng cách cắm sang con ls ic5 thì nó chạy bình thường.ko biết con 520 còn chỗ nào em chưa set đúng ko nhỉ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

muốn chạy được với NC thì anh cần cài dải tần số như anh vân du chỉ.
sau đó để chạy thì anh cần nối tắt chân On của nó là SD với STF Hoặc SD với STR. rồi khi đó nó mới nhận tín hiệu cấp tốc độ từ Card NC được.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> muốn chạy được với NC thì anh cần cài dải tần số như anh vân du chỉ.
> sau đó để chạy thì anh cần nối tắt chân On của nó là SD với STF Hoặc SD với STR. rồi khi đó nó mới nhận tín hiệu cấp tốc độ từ Card NC được.


có nối chân SD vs STF rồi nhưng nó vẫn ko nhận.

----------


## solero

Làm đúng theo thứ tự như hướng dẫn chưa? Thiếu bước nào hoặc có bước nào báo lỗi không?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Làm đúng theo thứ tự như hướng dẫn chưa? Thiếu bước nào hoặc có bước nào báo lỗi không?


đko sai bước nào, tất cả đều set ok.
chắc biến tần hỏng roài, đèn EXT sáng roài, e lấy chân SD vs STF đấu vào GND của máy tính, các chân RH,RL,RM lần lượt đấu GND vs 5V mà cũng chả có phản ứng ko. có khi nó hỏng ko nhận lệnh ngoài.

----------


## QuyND

Chào bác, bác cho em hỏi ké. Hiện biến tần chra em set 180V 11A theo Spindle, nhưng mà phay nó đẩy chưa tới 5A nữa là dao đứng rồi. Có cách nào cho nó đẩy ăn mạnh hơn được không bác? Em xin cám ơn ạ.

----------


## solero

> đko sai bước nào, tất cả đều set ok.
> chắc biến tần hỏng roài, đèn EXT sáng roài, e lấy chân SD vs STF đấu vào GND của máy tính, các chân RH,RL,RM lần lượt đấu GND vs 5V mà cũng chả có phản ứng ko. có khi nó hỏng ko nhận lệnh ngoài.


Đừng nối máy tính vội mà thử ngay trên biến tần xem OK chưa?

STF nối vào SD
LMH nối vào SD

----------


## solero

> Chào bác, bác cho em hỏi ké. Hiện biến tần chra em set 180V 11A theo Spindle, nhưng mà phay nó đẩy chưa tới 5A nữa là dao đứng rồi. Có cách nào cho nó đẩy ăn mạnh hơn được không bác? Em xin cám ơn ạ.


Bác đừng đặt F/V nữa mà chuyển sang chế độ Flux vector xem ạ.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Bác đừng đặt F/V nữa mà chuyển sang chế độ Flux vector xem ạ.


Cái đó là Para số 80 đúng không bác?

----------


## solero

Em không rõ lắm vì chưa dùng thực tế.
Bác xem Pr. 71 xem.

----------

QuyND

----------


## Ga con

Bác lưu ý con biến tần này chạy flux vector chỉ max 120Hz, cắm motor cao tốc nó bốc khói á.

Thanks

----------

QuyND, solero

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chào bác, bác cho em hỏi ké. Hiện biến tần chra em set 180V 11A theo Spindle, nhưng mà phay nó đẩy chưa tới 5A nữa là dao đứng rồi. Có cách nào cho nó đẩy ăn mạnh hơn được không bác? Em xin cám ơn ạ.


A đang set cho spindle nào vậy. A xài bién tần nào. Thông số motor ra sao.

----------


## QuyND

> A đang set cho spindle nào vậy. A xài bién tần nào. Thông số motor ra sao.


Dạ em đang chạy con Tac đen mà em cuỗm của anh Nam Cao. Biến tần FR-E520-2.2K Mitsubishi. A Nam bảo 400Hz, 11A ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Vậy thì a phải mang qua anh Nam cao ảnh chỉnh. Ảnh siêu lắm chỉnh phát một chạy phà phà luôn.  :Smile: . 
Anh Nam cao vô xác nhận giúp em.  :Smile: .

----------

QuyND

----------


## cuong

còn với mach 3 thì sao ạ

----------


## legiao

> Các bác cho em hỏi.
> Em cài con E520 như hướng dẫn, đã reset hết thông số. Nhưng nó ko nhận lệnh từ nc, thử chuyển về chế độ pu thì nó chạy nhưng chỉ max 61.63hz.
> Em đã kiểm tra dây nối bằng cách cắm sang con ls ic5 thì nó chạy bình thường.ko biết con 520 còn chỗ nào em chưa set đúng ko nhỉ


.muốn vượt qua con số 61.63hz vào p905=400 nhấn set giử 5 giây nó chuyển qua 00 nhấn giữ tiếp 2 lần nửa nó nhảy qua p922 chuyển lên p923 nhấn set cài p923=400 nhấn set 5" nó chuyển 102 nhấn set 2 lần nửa mới xong nhé p18=400hz thì P1 nó lên 400hz cài 3 thông số nầy P905*P923*P18 mới lên được 400hz

----------

solero

----------

